# Good place to buy small pieces of hardwood in Calgary



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hello--as part of fixing up my Les Paul copy--and also to make pick up rings for my Iceman I need a couple of pieces of hardwood--I'm thinking one of maple, and the other rosewood, but depending on price & availability I may choose something else.

I only need about a 5" x 5" piece.

I plan to start calling around tomorrow, but thought I'd also check here if anyone has any recommendations.

Thanks.


----------



## Zacman0126 (Apr 20, 2009)

Could you be a little more specific?

Are you looking for a 5x5x1 of Rosewood for example?

I'll try and source something out. Your keeping yourself busy with that LP copy I see :smile:.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

http://www.blackforestwood.com is located in Calgary & usually has small pieces of almost anything a woodworker could want.


----------



## libtech (May 27, 2008)

windsor plywood


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Zacman0126 said:


> Could you be a little more specific?
> 
> Are you looking for a 5x5x1 of Rosewood for example?
> 
> I'll try and source something out. Your keeping yourself busy with that LP copy I see :smile:.


Sorry I meant to type in thickness, but forgot--it was late.
5x5x1 should work, giving me some extra to work with in case of error. 
Especially for the Iceman's pickup rings.

As for the copy--I've made plans in my head for years about ways to mod it--but for various reasons either decided against it, or never got around to it. Now that I've decided to use it for open tunings and slide, I'm going for it--it may not get done quickly--as I have other things that need my attention, but it will get done now. I wanted something that wasn't too different from what I already have--as then I'd want that in standard tuning--so since I wasn't suing it for anything else--the copy is it.



Lincoln said:


> http://www.blackforestwood.com is located in Calgary & usually has small pieces of almost anything a woodworker could want.


Again--it was late--I was going to mention Blackforest--see if anybody would recommend it. I know someone who worked there years ago--too bad he wasn't still there.

Thanks to all who have replied.
(I don't have the Thanks icon available at this time--I think I thanked too many people yesterday in my soldering thread.)


----------



## Darrel Friesen (Feb 22, 2009)

If you're looking for flame, plain or quilt maple, then Grandpa's workshop in Okotoks has lots. Don Barnes is also a great guy to deal with. Here's the website.

http://www.grandpasworkshop.com/


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

The maple will be covered up--so plain is fine, if I get down that way, I'll check it out.

Thanks


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Windsor usually has excellent selection of specialty woods and won't care if you only want a small quantity, they'll cut it to size for you.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for more suggestions--two for Windsor plywood--they have a location near Mother's Music--so I'll have to check them out.


----------

